

Write your way to happiness - erinfrey
https://medium.com/lift-research/ee92bf7663ab

======
RivieraKid
This deserves more than 3 upvotes...

~~~
erinfrey
Thanks! Glad you got something from reading it.

We just started writing posts that dive into benefits of a specific habit, so
it's great to hear positive feedback.

